# Pendant Tutorial in the works



## hewunch (Jun 30, 2009)

I made a pendant this AM and took lots of pictures. I hope to have the tutorial finished by Saturday. I would like a couple of people to proof read it before I put it out there. A couple of folks who have made pendants and a couple would would like to, but have not yet. Post here if you would like to proof it. Please also tell me if you have made one yet or not.
Thanks!
Hans


----------



## penhead (Jun 30, 2009)

Hans,
I have not made one of the pendants yet, have a 3-day weekend coming up soon, would enjoy proofing your tutorial if you would like. Let me know...


----------



## jnelson (Jun 30, 2009)

I have not made one, but it is on my list.  I do quite a bit of technical writing, so would be willing to proof read this for you.

Brad


----------



## leehljp (Jun 30, 2009)

If you want me to proof read the Japanese part, I'll be glad to do that! :biggrin: :wink:

Seriously, I am looking forward to seeing the tutorial when it is finished.


----------



## THarvey (Jun 30, 2009)

Hans,

I fit the "would like to but have not yet" category.  I will be glade to see your tutoral.

Thanks

Tim


----------



## rej19 (Jun 30, 2009)

If you need a "Proof Reading by Dummies" I'm qualified.


----------



## sailing_away (Jun 30, 2009)

I"d like to proof read it as well.  I have made several over the past week.


----------



## bad (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd offer to do some proof reading but when I was in grade 8 they gave us standardized testing to see where we were in various subjects. I was working at a grade 11 level for math and science and at a grade 3 level for spelling. You don't want me to proof read jack s#!t (see, I even spelled that wrong). Actually, without word of a lie, I was in 3rd year college (electronics engineering) before I found out that there is a u in circuit.

I'll do you a favour and pass on this one.


----------



## gketell (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd be happy to proof for you, Hans.  

I've made "a few".

GK


----------



## maxman400 (Jun 30, 2009)

I have only made one and I used a tutorial that was on line. One thing that was missing form it was a Starting size, the one I made was about 3'' which I think is just a little big.
So if you find a good starting size that would help us beginners who has not done this kind of thing. I am looking forward to yours.


----------



## broitblat (Jun 30, 2009)

Hans,

I'd be happy to proof read a copy.

  -Barry


----------



## scotian12 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hans...I have not done a pendant yet but would be willing to help with the proof reading.Darrell Eisner


----------



## scotian12 (Jun 30, 2009)

PS...I went out yesterday and purchased the double sided tape...so I have one step completed on this new project.   Darrell Eisner


----------



## hewunch (Jun 30, 2009)

PMs sent to all who replied. Thanks for your help. I think we have more than enough folks to proof it. IT would be great if you could look it over and get back to me tomorrow so if I have any changes I can get them made by Friday.
Thx again!
Hans


----------



## gad5264 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hans, I know I'm a little late to the party but have had a busy day. However, I have made a few of these and would also like to proof read your tutorial.


----------



## jleiwig (Jul 1, 2009)

I can turn it into a PDF if you need it.  I don't care to proof read it as I do that on a daily basis, but I'll turn it into a PDF.


----------



## hewunch (Jul 1, 2009)

jleiwig said:


> I can turn it into a PDF if you need it.  I don't care to proof read it as I do that on a daily basis, but I'll turn it into a PDF.



Thanks for the offer, but WP does that for me. That is really nice of you though.
Hans


----------

